# Nandroid "system.img not found"



## IndyRoadie (Oct 29, 2012)

Having an odd issue. The screen on my Droid X took a hit and had a big black blob on the screen so I bought another one in better condition.

My old one was rooted running LiquidICS, so I made a back up, saved it to the SDcard, put the card in the new one and rooted it using the Magic MD5 boot disk. Installed the Bootstrapper, rebooted and made a back up of the stock setup. Then I tried to do a Restore of my LiquidICS ROM from my other phone, and it fails with a msg:

"system.img not found. Skipping restore of /system.

data.img not found. Skipping restore of /data.

.android_secure.img not found. Skipping restore of /sdcard/.android_secure."

So, I tried a wipe and another Restore, same thing. I wiped again, and Flashed the LiquidICS rom and it worked flawlessly. 
So I backed up THAT ROM as well. I can Restore any new ROMs flashed directly on the phone, but not any previous BackUps from my other phone. Looking in the Nandroid files, everything appears to be there.

Any ideas?

TIA


----------



## masterchung7 (Dec 19, 2011)

IndyRoadie said:


> Having an odd issue. The screen on my Droid X took a hit and had a big black blob on the screen so I bought another one in better condition.
> 
> My old one was rooted running LiquidICS, so I made a back up, saved it to the SDcard, put the card in the new one and rooted it using the Magic MD5 boot disk. Installed the Bootstrapper, rebooted and made a back up of the stock setup. Then I tried to do a Restore of my LiquidICS ROM from my other phone, and it fails with a msg:
> 
> ...


Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## IndyRoadie (Oct 29, 2012)

Thank you! For some reason, ROM Manager said it was version 5.0.2.0, but it was booting into 2.something. So I flashed the 5.0.2.0 Recovery and all is well!
Thanks again!


----------



## IndyRoadie (Oct 29, 2012)

Strange, it still boots into the 2.5.0.1 Recovery, but I can Flash the [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]5.0.2.0 Recovery, Backuo, Restore, etc just fine.. but then when I try to Boot into recovery, it's back to the [/background]2.5.0.1..


----------

